

OCaml cheatsheet - ahalan
http://rigaux.org/language-study/syntax-across-languages-per-language/OCaml.html

======
lallysingh
What? Why is this here?

OCaml's a wonderful language, but this is hardly a good intro.

Instead: <http://caml.inria.fr/pub/docs/manual-ocaml/manual003.html> or
<http://files.metaprl.org/doc/ocaml-book.pdf>

~~~
gtani
<http://www.mpi-sws.org/~rossberg/sml-vs-ocaml.html>

<http://hyperpolyglot.org/ml>

Also, Hickey's draft book

<http://files.metaprl.org/doc/ocaml-book.pdf>

